# Jagger at 5 months!



## MickJagger (Nov 8, 2014)

Jagger enjoying his first glimpse of life of the outside world! Exploring new places with me today! At almost 5 months he is 26 inches long... And very VERY orange on his belly. @Josh He's growing up so fast thank you for all your help!


----------



## marydd (Nov 8, 2014)

Good looking gu!


----------



## MickJagger (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks mary! Yep he's turning out to be quite the gu! I'm waiting for his fat cheeks to grow... What age does this usually happen at?


----------



## N8bub (Nov 9, 2014)

Handsome boy!


----------



## marydd (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine is a girl so I'm not sure I think by a year they start to show if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 13, 2014)

Really nice looking. How was he through out the trip? Ever get scared or spooked? I can't take mine out  It took my girl a year to get that size!


----------



## Skeep (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking good! If I let Fluffy sit on the seat like that she would find some impossible place to crawl into.


----------



## MickJagger (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah he was a little spooked being around new people! But he loves sitting up on the seat in the car (must have expensive taste being a BMW 550i), as long as he's not digging into my leather were good there  Yeah I feed salmon one day, turkey another, eggs the next, and then a combo of the three on the fourth and he loves it! All supplemented with eggshell calcium and cod liver oil! His sheds have only lasted a day if that, I'm starting to think he's gonna be a big boy... I need Info on free roaming. Deciding if just making the kitchen his little playground is smart or if he'll eat me out of house and home literally... Hahaha @marydd @Rebecca Stout @Skeep @N8bub


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 24, 2014)

I need free roaming space as well. I want it to be the kitchen for easy clean up. She pee's a lot. But as of right now, even though she is big, there are cracks around the appliances that she is able to get in. I keep praying, please grow, please grow. I'm not sure how much out time you are able to give them without compromising their health as they need light, heat and humidity. I'd like to know that answer for when I can let her out for longer bits of time.


----------



## Skeep (Nov 24, 2014)

The kitchen seems like the hardest room to tegu-proof. There are so many appliances and places that they can get into! A friend's tegu started rummaging through all his ground-level cupboards and eventually found a hole for plumbing that let him get in the subfloor. There can be a lot of hazardous stuff stored in kitchens so at least getting baby locks for the cupboards might be a good idea.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 26, 2014)

LOL, thats funny. I see what you mean. I never ever thought of the cabinets!!! My problem is we have so much stuff and furniture and electronics that when mine hides in and behind them, we have no way of getting her out. Once I had to wait all day when she was behind something. By the end of the day, I had to get her out by getting help to move the thing and use a broom to pull her out. I don't ever want to do that to her again. She was really freaked.


----------



## MickJagger (Nov 28, 2014)

Happy be-lated thanksgiving guys and gals! Jagger being festive! Yeah I've had a water monitor in my walls for 2 weeks and just recently got him out, so I've tegu proofed EVERYTHING lol. He's got a 6 bulb setup for his spot which is 2 ft x 2ft at 120degrees with UVB so he should find that out. I had the fixture custom built just for my little man, well chubby man lol.


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Nov 29, 2014)

Mick is looking good!!


----------



## MickJagger (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Ralph! Greatly appreciated man. He wouldn't look this way without everyone's help on here


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 30, 2014)

THANK YOu for sharing such an awesome photo


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jan 24, 2015)

aw he looks like he is curious and enjoyed! lol good little gu ! i cant wait until I get back from korea and get a new gu. if I may ask who was the breeder?


----------

